# Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal



## foti97vr6 (Feb 13, 2002)

Hey everyone, I've got a 97 passat glx. 
I'm tryin to get my windshield washer nozzle out of the hood of the car. I've tried many ways, but their just not moving. I'm tryin to install those LED nozzles, but i can't put em in 'till these ones are out. I need a tip please. thanks a lot.
Foti


[Modified by foti97vr6, 3:04 AM 2-13-2002]


----------



## N.E.R.D. (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (foti97vr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm tryin to install those LED nozzles, but i can't put em in 'till these ones are out[HR][/HR]​Please don't disgrace your VW by putting that crap on your car.







Leave that for the r1cers.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (foti97vr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## foti97vr6 (Feb 13, 2002)

dude, what other nice lookin mod can i do for under $15


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (foti97vr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]dude, what other nice lookin mod can i do for under $15[HR][/HR]​
Who said those are nice looking?
It will look really out of place on a B4 Passat... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwventovr6 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (foti97vr6)*

Your better off saving that $15 for gas...


----------



## foti97vr6 (Feb 13, 2002)

i already have the wiring all ready to go, i got the switch mounted and waiting. if not these nozzle things, then what, ya know? gotta make use of my wiring somehow
P.S. why are these LEDs so "bad", its just a little cosmetic mod, switch = turn em off if i don't like em, so whats the big deal
but thanks for your opinions anyway, any feedback is good feedback to me


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (foti97vr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]dude, what other nice lookin mod can i do for under $15[HR][/HR]​smoke your rear lenses, as far as the LED's please dont be that guy http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mannn (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (foti97vr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i already have the wiring all ready to go, i got the switch mounted and waiting. if not these nozzle things, then what, ya know? gotta make use of my wiring somehow
P.S. why are these LEDs so "bad", its just a little cosmetic mod, switch = turn em off if i don't like em, so whats the big deal
but thanks for your opinions anyway, any feedback is good feedback to me[HR][/HR]​you might not wanna put them where the nozzles are ... that makes you look to common... put them somewhere else... like abover the side blinkers... 
just my 2 cents...


----------



## DjVooDoo (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (Mannn)*

RICE


----------



## blackoutA3 (Mar 25, 2000)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (DjVooDoo)*

it's your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








do what ever you think looks good...







honestly i think they look weak, but that's just my opinion







earlier tonight i saw a bora w/neon undercarrige lighting (fast & furious style) it went w/the car's style... and it looked good..... just remember you could always take them off


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (blackoutA3)*

quote:[HR][/HR] i saw a bora [HR][/HR]​NO! you saw a jetta! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (2035cc16v)*

what's a jetta? let's use the REAL names for a while...


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (impact)*

VW does not sell a "Bora" in the United States. The correct term is "Jetta".


----------



## blackoutA3 (Mar 25, 2000)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (FatSean)*

alright for all of you *sensitive* people.... I saw a JETTA ... okay










[Modified by blackoutA3, 2:39 AM 2-21-2002]


----------



## RavenGTi (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (foti97vr6)*

i am sure you could get some curb feelers for under $15. or perhaps a big vinyl vw sticker for the rear window so you cant see out of it. oo-oo-oo you could get some japanese letters that say "vw".


----------



## MK2NRG (Jul 4, 2000)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (foti97vr6)*

ahhahahah NO ONE EVEN TRIED TO HELP HIM! HAHAHAH








Dude take that as a sign to NOT RICE OUT UR PASSAT! Seriously man.... dont do it..... soon ur gonna be sporting 18inch track auto wheels on ur passat with stock suspension and a PACESETTER Exhuast with that electronic fake Blowoff Valve noise thing








Do things the right way, not the rice way.
Like dont do a mod because its COOL or because its CHEAP. Like getting a muffler just cuz its $40 at the local r1ceshop...its gonna sound horrible and it wont give u hp..so what is the point of it?
I say that because there is no point in getting LED's on ur WINDSHIELD WIPERS! What does it do? let people know that u have windshield wiper nozzles??? (so does everyone else) get some city lights or something (very useful) or smoke ur tails (not useful but looks TIGHT







and the all important EURO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
Just remember that u want atleast 90% of ur car's accesories or performance parts to have a purpose...if not then im sorry sir but you have a *RICE CAR* 
So basically u can do whatever u feel like doing to ur dub, because it is ur dub, so dont worry about what people say about it, but i mean if it has no reason what is the point of doing it ya know?








Daren


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (2035cc16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR] i saw a bora 
NO! you saw a jetta! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







[HR][/HR]​







hmm they are Bora's every where else and its not like you dont know what there talking about, tomatoe tamata who cares its not worth getting pissed over


----------



## ByronN (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (foti97vr6)*

What a bunch of jackasses. If they are like the mk3 Golf you will need to open the hood and pinch the two mounting tabs on the back side of the nozzle together with a pair of pliers and push them out the front. Like I said not sure on your style but atleast someone offered some help. Besides a little rice in your diet is good for you.


----------



## schleppy (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (foti97vr6)*

Dude, he asked how to get out nozzles, not what our opinions were. We all know how the general populous feels about LED nozzles (myself included), he wants em, that's fine...
Typically foti97vr6 you just need a pair of pliers and squeeze the little tab style things holding them in... You usually have to use a good amount of force, but don't worry, I have yet to break a set (I have removed nozzles mainly to make squirt guns on friends cars







)...
As much as I disagree with LED nozzles, let the kid do what he wants...


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (schleppy)*

Well the problem is that the Bora/Jetta will never become very popular in Europe...


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (impact)*

Impact, do you have anyting to do with the imfamous UK body shop ?? They do amazing work


----------



## Lyzic (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (ByronN)*

I was reading this post, and seriously, what is with people jumping on bandwagons. So his taste doesn't match yours, so what. 
When I had to remove my nozzles, they didn't come out very easily. I broke one of the nozzles (I tend to get mad







)
So be gentle ! Also, if you are doing anything on the top-side of the hood, consider wrapping the pliers with some cloth, so if you slip you won't gouge your hood as bad.


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (Grabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Impact, do you have anyting to do with the imfamous UK body shop ?? They do amazing work







[HR][/HR]​No I don't. 
The name's fitting for a body shop, though.







And I think I saw one paragliding school named Impact, too... scary.


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (MK2NRG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I say that because there is no point in getting LED's on ur WINDSHIELD WIPERS! What does it do? let people know that u have windshield wiper nozzles??? (so does everyone else) get some city lights or something (very useful) or smoke ur tails (not useful but looks TIGHT







and the all important EURO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
Just remember that u want atleast 90% of ur car's accesories or performance parts to have a purpose...if not then im sorry sir but you have a *RICE CAR* 
...
Daren[HR][/HR]​Dude, calm down. Otherwise you might pass out when you see this on a car.
The glowy fan:


----------



## foti97vr6 (Feb 13, 2002)

thanks for the tips, i'm looking for the "tabs" to push in but i can't even see em. It looks like the friggen nozzles were molded into the hood. Its like a rubber block. they are starting to wiggle around, but no success.
some may see this as wasted time, but if i do get em in i'll take some pics and post em up. then we'll let the audience choose. might as well try right? 
*the greater the risk taken, the greater the success achieved*
FT


----------



## KTN EDGE (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (foti97vr6)*

GOT RICE? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (KTN EDGE)*

quote:[HR][/HR] GOT RICE? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







[HR][/HR]​We sure do buddy. You want me to spoon feed you or should I just shove it up your arse (while removing your head from there for no extra charge)?


----------



## KTN EDGE (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (impact)*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We sure do buddy. You want me to spoon feed you or should I just shove it up your arse (while removing your head from there for no extra charge)?[/quote]
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dude RELAX! you obviously take all those pretty little things you do to your ride really personaly. Do you even drive a real car? 'Sounds like what you drive is RICE!







You got to be kidding about your threats, you don't want to dirty and ruin your pretty little hands, then you wouldn't be able to do pretty little things to your rice ride







!

[Modified by KTN EDGE, 9:22 PM 3-1-2002]


[Modified by KTN EDGE, 9:24 PM 3-1-2002]


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (KTN EDGE)*

I drive a '94 VW - Skoda hybrid. It's basically a Skoda on the outside with VW parts inside. That's a lot worse than rice.








But my point is, no one cares whether or not nozzles with leds (or anything else for that matter) is ricey. It's his car and he can do whatever he wants to it.


----------



## thecreeper (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (KTN EDGE)*

School get out early today Mr. KTN???
I can't wait for summer vacation......right....


[Modified by thecreeper, 1:26 PM 3-2-2002]


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (foti97vr6)*

many of the participants in this thread should zip it


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (16v)*

amen


----------



## thecreeper (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Windshield Washer Nozzle Removal (eurozex)*

probably should be locked...


----------



## Dublvsn (Aug 7, 2018)

Seriously tho I asked a question about my car hence this being a forum site and got a bunch of nonsense never any help prob best to join another site free of opinions and healthy with facts...


----------

